# Sigh.. Another B&M vs. GMM question..



## idiuidie (Jul 13, 2007)

I know what you're thinking, "Stupid newbies! Coming to our forum and don't even bother to use the damn 'search' function!" Before you guys 'light your torches' and 'pick up stones', I feel I have a legitimate concern/question regarding the B&M Short Shifter and its opponent in the GMM Ripshifter (via JHP.AU) that I have been unable to find in the forum.

Background:
I have an ’05 GTO, 6-speed, with DMH cutouts (badass!) and the B&M short shifter (Part #45043) installed. I read all the moans and groans about the B&M prior to purchasing, but I had a B&M in my old vehicle with no problems. So I took the plunge, bought it, and installed the B&M.

Question/concern: 
When shifting through the gears, more times than not, I feel and hear a very noticeable “whirling” noise vibrating through the shifter. I replaced the white boot during the installation and re-installed the shifter several times with tons of Loctite each time. The ‘whirling’ is not very high pitched, but not very low pitched either. It stops when the car comes to a complete stop or when shifted into lower gears. But even then, the ‘whirling’ doesn’t always stop in the lower shifted gears. It still also ‘whirls’ when coasting in neutral from the shifted gears. I’ve heard the normal transmission noise with the stock shifter and it doesn’t sound anything like that. Furthermore, I’ve checked, re-checked, and triple checked the boot; and I’m sure it’s not road noise or air coming through the white boot. Has anyone else encountered this problem?

Lastly, I have come to the conclusion that the GMM seems to be the favorite amongst true GOAT enthusiasts on this forum. When the GMM was discussed, several members have noted that the shift is ‘noisy’. Is the noise I’m encountering what ya’ll have been talking about?

Thanks in advance!

Drive it like you stole it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got a B&M and don't have any kind of whirling noise. Just some standard synchro stuff that you can barely hear -- and stops when you let out the clutch. There's also a little transmission noise when you're really on it. I actually like it.

As for this whole GMM vs. B&M thing, a bunch of guys put the B&Ms in, didn't do it right -- then blamed the shifter because of it. Other guys who shift like idiots by slamming through the gears have also complained that their crappy shifter broke . 

All I can say is mine went in something like 25K ago -- zero problems -- that should tell you something. In fact, the only thing B&M is guilty of is that their instructions were a little unclear in a couple of areas that anybody with a brain in their head would have been able to catch.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

My BMM makes no noise. It gives a much truer feel of what is going on in the tranny. The only thing I ever experience is on occasion it won't slip cleanly into 1st from a standstill. I have to pull it out, reclutch, then push it in gear.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> The only thing I ever experience is on occasion it won't slip cleanly into 1st from a standstill. I have to pull it out, reclutch, then push it in gear.


Mine does the same thing. Funny thing is, my stock shifter did the same thing before I replaced it.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Since I have the stock shifter(w/o complaints, BTW), I'm just guessing. Maybe you have to readjust the stops? Perhaps the gears aren't fully engaged.

I work on computer printers, some have nylon gears and if the backlash isn't set right, a whirring sound is heard when in action.

Just a thought.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

idiuidie said:


> Lastly, I have come to the conclusion that the GMM seems to be the favorite amongst true GOAT enthusiasts on this forum. When the GMM was discussed, several members have noted that the shift is ‘noisy’. Is the noise I’m encountering what ya’ll have been talking about?


That is a similar noise from the GMM
The noise is only if you have the Race Version of the GMM, using the solid shaft


----------



## idiuidie (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses! I will try and post a video of the noise. Maybe that will help diagnose the problem. Thanks again!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds to me like the same noise I used to get years ago in my old Hurst shifters. Its just the slack, that's why us old-timers always rest our wrists on the shifter knob, or always hold it.


----------

